# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Doktore, pomozite!...još jedna krasna prezentacija

## tikica_69

Evo jos jedne price.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY70-XfSQrw

----------


## BHany

:Love:  lijepo  :Heart: 
hvala i za ovo

tikice, smijem li odvojiti u posebnu temu? ja mislim da zaslužuje...

----------


## mare41

tikice, dirljivo :Heart: , pogotovo: Doktore, pomozite, a pomoć ne stiže...

----------


## cranky

Tikica suze si mi na oči natjerala  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> lijepo 
> hvala i za ovo
> 
> tikice, smijem li odvojiti u posebnu temu? ja mislim da zaslužuje...


Naravno  :Smile: 
Drago mi je da vam se svidja....ne smijemo prestati ustrajati...

----------


## sali

*Tikice*  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

*tikice_69* jako lijepo i vrlo dirljivo. Hvala ti!

----------


## VedranaV

Stvarno dirljivo  :Heart: . Smijem li staviti link na to na onaj Ekspertizin topic? Čini mi se da je to pravi odgovor na njihovu ponudu za "pomoć".

----------


## corinaII

Tikice :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## pino

super je  :Heart: 

hvala!

----------


## tikica_69

> Stvarno dirljivo . Smijem li staviti link na to na onaj Ekspertizin topic? Čini mi se da je to pravi odgovor na njihovu ponudu za "pomoć".


Naravno

----------


## cranky

> Stvarno dirljivo . Smijem li staviti link na to na onaj Ekspertizin topic? Čini mi se da je to pravi odgovor na njihovu ponudu za "pomoć".


Zaaakooon  :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

hvala tikice, predivno je  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Stvarno prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

tikice  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Predivno :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Baš lijepo :Zaljubljen: 
Hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

bravo :Klap:

----------


## vikki

Hvala, tikice  :Heart:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Prelijepo rečeno i prikazano.  :Heart:  
Hvala tikice!

----------


## crvenkapica77

odlicno,, predivno, dirljivo,  srce -parajuce   :Heart: 
tikice  svaka  cast  kao i uvijek   .. :Klap: ...
moze li se  ovo  ikako poslat  doktorima -   eto cisto da  se malo zamisle.....

----------


## klara

prekrasno  :Klap:

----------


## ENA26

Prekrasno

----------


## Bebel

tikice  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Lovely! :Shy kiss:  Hvala ti!

----------


## Snekica

> moze li se  ovo  ikako poslat  doktorima -   eto cisto da  se malo zamisle.....


i meni ovo pitanje prozujilo kroz glavu! A i našim divnim ministrima bi trebalo, možda bi malo bolje shvatili...

----------

